# new fox pro caller



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I am a hand caller %89 percent of the time only because the ol johhny stewart never sounded right to me. I am looking to make the jump into a new electric caller. I am intrested in the Prarrie blaster of maybe the fury they are very expensive but I have had my johnny for 10 years and it still makes noise so i figure I will buy what i want so i don't have to buy another one later. Has anybody used these units? what kind of reveiws do you have for them.

Also I have used hog and other top secret sounds that no coyote in IA has ever heard before with good luck. Anybody here in nodak using off the wall exotic sounds with any success?


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a foxpro fury I like the caller. sending it in at the moment my remote reaches 20-40 yrds and they claim it should be more like 700-900 and to send it in so they can fix it. That prairie blaster looks like it would get heavy carrying around after while. if you were hiking very far from the road my fury fits in a backpack perfectly. as for exotic sounds. I have talked to people that have tried hog lamb and others. seems like everyone is searching for that secret weapon sound.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i feel the things cost way to much. i can put a 7 speaker stereo system in my truck for what some cost. and it would actually sound good. i think they are a rip off for the money, but they are better than the old stuff. exotic sounds? the piglet sound has given great results for some around here. it's no better than any other good prey sound, but it is something that coyotes are not hearing every day. and that's why it works. as coyotes hear it more and more, they will adapt to it as quickly as any other crushed critter sound. with foxpro's more common every day, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kingcanada said:


> with foxpro's more common every day, it's just a matter of time.


Foxpro and Randy Anderson changed predator hunting forever. And not all for the good.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Aint that the truth!!!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

airforcehobit said:


> I am a hand caller %89 percent of the time only because the ol johhny stewart never sounded right to me.


It doesn't need to sound right to YOU, just to a coyote. Johnny Stewart sounds are actual recordings of real animals. I have used my PM-4 with quite a bit of success. They like it.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

the sounds are not bad but when you turn it up above half way they sound like hell. I think my caller has had too many rough roads and to much gravel dust over the years... I wont get rid of it. I'd like to clean it up and give it to my dad. Ihave an army of tapes it would seem a waste to get rid of it


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I would hang onto that.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

to be blatantly honest here, the best use of the e-caller is as a distracter when you use your mouth calls. if a dog is circling down wind too much, switch to the e-caller to derail him onto another scent path. if he is coming in fine for a good shot, save your "secret weapon" (or "plan B" :wink: ) for when you really need it. you will kill more dogs and educate fewer, which is always a good result.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Having used the PM-3 and the PM-4 I've found that they don't have the range/volume of the Fox Pro's, or the range of the remotes.
I used a PM-3 for a LONG time and killed a lot of crows and a few dogs over them. I went to the PM-4 because I was tired of the wires. I found that it was like an old Nintendo system in that you had to blow on the cards and make damned sure they were all working before you set it our there and walked back to the blind. You were limited to twelve sounds at a time and there are only 28 sounds total. 32 if you count the Bobcat chip.

I bought the Prairie Blaster and was astonished with the volume, clarity, and range of the remote. With the ability to load up to 500 sounds, you can collect ALL of the JS "real" sounds and put them on there along with any other sound you can find. If you educate your local dogs with 500 sounds, they are some smart cookies or your tactics are not up to par.
You don't even have to play the Fox Pro sounds with all of the other free sounds on the market.

I thought they were over priced too and NEVER thought I would own one. I'm glad I bit the bullet, so to speak, and sold off everything else to help pay for it. They are built hell bent for stout and seem to be quite reliable. They are a bit heavier than the FX-5 I had but Yoter's Den makes a GREAT neoprene carry case for it.
My $0.02 worth.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for all you post... do you think that PB is to bulky? or heavy? i walk a long ways to most of my sets because the area is so flat. I carry a good sized pack already but i doubt the PB is gonna be any worst then my Johnny Stewart.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

If you are going to be packing a LONG way, I'd recommend the FX-5 or the Fury. The main reason I bought the PB is because the size of the speakers, AND it has a Jack-In-The-Box built in. I use the motion and didn't want to have to carry a seperate item like the JIB or Mojo Critter to provide me that motion. All in one. It does require the use of a large battery though.
Fox Pro has a battery holder for 8 "D" cells or you can upgrade to a Sealed Lead Acid battery for the ability to recharge.
I just went ot my local Interstate Battery dealer and found the largest 12v that would fit, the SLA1035 and bought two. I glued a bit of foam on them to keep them from rattling in the case, (just like Fox Pro does), bought a motorcycle trickle charger and keep one charged while I'm using the other. I always have a fresh battery for the day. The two batteries and the charger were only SLIGHTLY more than the Fox Pro upgrade for one battery.
If you can find the funding, the Fury or the PB are the way to go for long term hunting. If I'm just going out for an hour or two I use mouth calls.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Haha. a distractor! A waste of time! just another thing to carry! to spendy! ask the 130 coyotes who died this year coming to me, and my partners fury what they think :thumb: .. worth every last cent.. So many things you can do with one that you couldnt with a mouth call.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

My point exactly, unless you missed it. The JIB is built in. I don't have to carry an extra piece. I'm glad to hear you shoot 130 dogs a year. I don't. I can't get out as often as anyone would like to.
Too spendy? I bought my PB new for less than the Fury goes for.
Where I hunt, I need volume and the PB gives that in spades.
I used an FX-5 for some time and loved it. The Fury is just an FX-5 with an upgrade to 500 sounds and different remote. It should do well.
I use a distractor becasue I physically can't walk the call 150 yards away and return to the blind. The distractor keeps them looking away from me. Every little bit helps.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I for one don't think id want to carry the prairie blaster ANYWHERE.

Everytime I see it in the store, I get a mental picture of a "coyote hunter" carrying the boombox on his shoulder bebopping across the pasture. :lol:


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

To each his own.
I love mine and it is not hard to carry. 
It gives me the performance that I want.
Simple as that.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

The prarie blaster does look a bit heavy, but man, that things is one Bad *** call. 8) ..


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> I for one don't think id want to carry the prairie blaster ANYWHERE.
> 
> Everytime I see it in the store, I get a mental picture of a "coyote hunter" carrying the boombox on his shoulder bebopping across the pasture. :lol:


me to :beer: :rollin:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

:-?


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I ended up buying the Prairre Blaster... very glitchy hates the cold eats batteries but can call coyotes in a hurricane.. this is a major crutch... I can see this type of gear changing the game big time.. I am gonna try to not use it till late season.. I will try to kill the young and dumb first with mouth calls then when they get their PHDs in not gettin shot i will change it up.


----------

